# Attack Ewe & LGD Puppy



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

We have the ABB maids in waiting (ewes too young to breed) in our upper pasture by our house. With them we also have a couple of older ewes for a couple of months as they regain their body condition after lambing. 

Wild Woman, one of the older ewes is the alpha of this flock of 14. Our LGD pup is 5 months old. Rissa was raised with goats and is really interested in the sheep. When I let Rissa in the pen everything is fine until Wild Woman sees her.

Then Wild Woman briskly walks over and starts butting the pup. She keeps this up until Rissa moves out of sight. I let our adult Doberman into the pasture to see what would happen. Wild Woman marched aggressively over to Leonidas dropped her head and stomped her foot. Leonidas gave her a big lick on the face and that was that, Wild Woman gave him a look and walked away. 

What to do? Wait a bit for the pup to gain some maturity? Try to get Wild Woman to accept the pup? Any thoughts?


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

A ewe can injure or kill the pup. I would worry about her discouraging the lgd from bonding with the sheep at such a young age too. If everybody else is fine maybe keep the aggressive ewe out until the pup gains maturity and size. It might be a few months. Or you could put the pup with it's own special group for a while.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I wonder if you blinkered the ewe if that would help. Make something outa good duct tape that will slough off once the ewe is familiar with the pup. Hopefully!!


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Wendle is on the right track. To many experiences like that can ruin your LGD. Take the introduction in slow suppervised stages. 
Let them both get used to each other. With you there to monitor the behavior.

Slow and Easy!!!!!Could you pen the alpha Ewe in a smaller pen, and allow the LGD to get used to the other sheep, and the Ewe will get used to seeing the LGD.

Good Luck


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

One of the main reasons ewes act aggressively is because they feel a need to establish or maintain themselves within the flock hierarchy. Separating her is going to encourage that behaviour. You could hobble her to restrict her movement but I dislike that method as it can tangle or entrap the animal too. Restricting her forward visibility should stop the charging.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have had her in for just a couple of supervised visits, and the ewe is not hitting her full force, but still enough to make an impression. I think we'll just wait for a bit, a month or so, by that time the ewe will be ready to join the regular flock.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

An update folks. 

We moved the 2 older aggressive ewes into the main flock. We had been keeping Rissa our LGD in a small paddock. We moved the young maids into Rissa's paddock. One of the young ewes would march towards Rissa and Rissa would retreat. 

Then Rissa realized that 2 could play that game and she started chasing the ewes. That has pretty much stopped as we have explained to Rissa that was not the proper behavior. 

Came home from work last night and Rissa was laying in the middle of the flock. Woo Hoo. We plan to move Rissa and the girls into a larger lot this weekend (we rotate every 2 weeks for worm control) We will still be able to monitor everyone's behavior. 

The plan is to leave Rissa with the young girls until they are ready to move into the main flock. Hopefully by then Rissa will mature enough not to be intimidated by the older aggressive ewes.

Thanks to all for your advice.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, that is good news. Interesting on how to get a young dog started. We got Vivian as an experienced 2 year old.


----------

